# 4 donor transfers - what next, any ideas?



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

You can see from my signature I've just had my 4th DE BFN. Also had 3 OE cycles, 4 natural pregnancies and a few chemicals when trying naturally. I have one DD conceived naturally who is 14 next week. Took me 6 years trying naturally to get pregnant again but mc, the last pregnancy mmc discovered at 12 wk scan.

Don't know what to do now, do I stay with serum or go elsewhere, move to double donation, give up? Don't know which way to go as have had 2 hystos, 2 different donors, perfect lining etc.... DH has had all the tests sperm is tip top and was asked to be a donor both in uk and Greece. I have no idea why I cannot get or keep a pregnancy. I've had two chemicals both on natural cycles one FET, one fresh transfer.

I've had level 1 immune testing and was borderline for APS and suffer with psoriasis. I've done intralipids on my bfn DE cycles with prednislone, clexane and prontogest plus Progynova on fresh transfers. My body seems to prefer natural cycles. 

Any advice ladies?


----------

